# the Apprentice



## imtrying (Oct 6, 2010)

thought i'd start a thread!

thoughts so far???

so glad Dan went!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 6, 2010)

Thoughts so far- where did they get these herberts from?! They must have searched long and hard (but thats why we love it)...

That plonker with the over-selling technique....oh please!!!!


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 6, 2010)

Totally agree - a bunch of massive ego's......and Stuart has so much to say for one so young! I would not have lifted a finger to help Dan - I don't respond to yelling! Hopefully the good ones will shine through in future weeks!


----------



## margie (Oct 6, 2010)

Some of the intros were cringeworthy and setting themselves us Royally.

Everything I touch turns to sold     .....    really 

Then the two girls arguing about closing the sale and mentioning professionalism with their customer looking on.


----------



## imtrying (Oct 6, 2010)

margie said:


> Then the two girls arguing about closing the sale and mentioning professionalism with their customer looking on.



haha yeah that was funny! i did take her point though - you should see it through once you've built a rapport with someone....just wrong place to have the argument!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh yes! What a silly thing to say!!! And that arguement was ridiculous- I did wonder if it was staged at first...how could they be so unprofessional?


----------



## shiv (Oct 6, 2010)

OH MY GOD IT'S STARTED?! I didn't read the thread - just skipped down to reply!!

iplayer here I comeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 6, 2010)

Usual mix of massive egos and prize plonkers - thank GOD !!  I'm so glad it's back at last, although I usually really start enjoying it a few weeks down the line when there's not so many to try and remember!!

I do miss "Sirrallan" though!!  It rolls of the tongue so much more eloquently (especially when twinned with a bit of brown-nosing and pleading, lol) than Lord Alan, which sounds rather harsh!!

However, I can't bring myself to watch "You're Fired!" as I don't like Dara O'Briain much at all.  Shame, I used to enjoy that after the main show.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 6, 2010)

I knew you would be watchign HelenP!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 6, 2010)

The right person definitely went what a plonker and such a bully. Would hate to wok for someone like that


----------



## HelenP (Oct 6, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I knew you would be watchign HelenP!



Lol, HOW predictable am I ?? 

xx


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 7, 2010)

I tend not to watch the show myself, although I try to catch the boardroom discussions if I can, but I did enjoy this interview of Lord Sugar by a nervous sounding Mark Lawson - he admits he was anxious before the interview plays - that I caught on Radio 4 when I was driving to the shop this evening.  I thought fans of the show might enjoy it so here is a link
www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/Front_Row 101006
The interview with Sugar starts around the 22 min 20 sec mark and is about both The Apprentice and in support of his newly published book.  Particularly funny are Sugar's comments right at the end about a certain other reality show that has a thread on this forum.


----------



## Lewy (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, the Apprentice was back with a bang last night, well with a banger to be exact . The new candidates can only be described as nothing but a bunch of arrogant, opinionated know-it-alls who believe they have the magic touch for business. 

Out of this bunch of bankers the standout candidate, for all the wrong reasons was Stuart Baggs, on paper his credentials seem impressive, although once he was on Portobello Market his sales patter turned into more a thumping rainstorm when he insulted and bludgeoned customers into buying sausages. How you tell if someone is a ?sausage connoisseur? just from looking at them remains a mystery to me ! 

Unfortunately Stuart ?The Brand? Baggs was saved from the boot but it?s only the first week, we should give the other eighties throwback yuppies a chance to achieve some success before completely panning them .


----------



## HelenP (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't know which guy it was, but I was literally  at the unbelievably arrogant guy who said to the meat guy in the market "If you want the sale, you'll hurry up" !!  WHO do these people think they are??

Also was  to discover that Stuart Baggs guy is only 21 !!

xx


----------



## Lewy (Oct 7, 2010)

Have you heard the latest about the man in question? Stuart Baggs in Shock Obsession With Del Boy


----------



## margie (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought I would resurrect this thread. 

It's the interview stages tonight - Margaret didn't look impressed when Stuart called her by her name at the start of his interview.

Will anyone be watching?


----------



## katie (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be watching! It's all I've got left now X-Factor has finished 

Not sure what I'm going to do after the Apprentice finishes though... 

Can't wait to see Stuart being interviewed hehe.


----------



## margie (Dec 15, 2010)

katie said:


> I'll be watching! It's all I've got left now X-Factor has finished
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do after the Apprentice finishes though...
> 
> Can't wait to see Stuart being interviewed hehe.



He was unbelievably unprofessional last week - and why he openly tells the camera about his sneaky plans. eg X can be PM - their no good so they'll be fired (not quite his words). It's y's ID so they'll be fired when it doesn't work -as the PM that week you'd think he would understand it was as much his head on the line.

I couldn't believe Jamie's "It's the size of 20 diameters".


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 15, 2010)

I will be watching too Marg but may not be online. I was shocked Liz went last week as really thought she would win. Really not sure who will win now, but please not Stuart!


----------



## shiv (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know who will win! Don't think any of them are particularly strong candidates this year. But I will be watching, I love it!


----------



## katie (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah I thought Liz could win too.

Shiv, it makes me think anyone could earn a six figure salary! Just have to get lucky


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 15, 2010)

I watch every week, want joanna or stella to win


----------



## margie (Dec 15, 2010)

I think that part of the issue is that Lord Sugar has certain agenda. 

I think the problem with Liz was she was too academic - he never seems to like anyone from an academic programme.

I saw part of the programme on the final 5 last week - quite a few of those remaining left school with no or very few formal qualifications.


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 15, 2010)

I just love it too. I also can't wait to see Stuart interviewed, he is so god dam annoying and cocky. Think it would be hilarious if he won tho ! Jamie or Stella for me


----------



## HelenP (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be watching too!!  Have missed the last couple of weeks and had to catch up online, but I'll be RIGHT here for this one, I LOVE the interview episode!!  I love it when they make total pratts of themselves!!  I remember the year that guy (Can't recall his name, but he went on to win!! ) did his pterodactyl impression in the interview!!!  

Interested to see how Margaret is as an interrogator....erm, I mean interviewer, not sure she's as 'hardnosed' as some of the others, but she's very canny ..........

xx


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am used to hard interviews but the apprentice interviews would terrify me and leave me babbling away about nothing! Am looking forward to watching....


----------



## katie (Dec 15, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> I am used to hard interviews but the apprentice interviews would terrify me and leave me babbling away about nothing! Am looking forward to watching....



haha yeah, the interviewers are really rude and harsh.  I would probably cry and run away


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2010)

katie said:


> haha yeah, the interviewers are really rude and harsh.  I would probably cry and run away



I wouldn't want to work for someone who was rude and harsh in an interview, but then I would never be in the situation these people are because they are all completely my worst nightmare. You'll guess that I'm not, and never have been a fan!  Not even much of a fan of Alan Sugar either - I remember his cheap amplifiers and rubbishy computers in the '70s and '80s


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 15, 2010)

I love the programme. Was really shocked when Liz went last week thought she was a strong contender to win. Just hope stupid Stu doesn't win. I love watching them squirm in the interview stage................would die if I had to go through something like that.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm just praying that they disclose that Stuart's original business had in fact been funded by his parents all along. 

Otherwise, I have a horrible feeling that he's going to win.

Frankly, if he didn't get fired after that field of ponies tripe, what does he have to do or say to get himself out of the running?!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 15, 2010)

Ooo-err, only two go through tonight, three get fired 

xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2010)

Poor stu got off to a bad start by calling her by her first name x  cmon Stella


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 15, 2010)

Well that was a dramatic departure........................but I think he deserved it


----------



## HelenP (Dec 15, 2010)

Shocker!  I thought he was in with a good chance!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Dec 15, 2010)

The Apprentice: You're Fired  should be VERRY interesting then !! 

xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 15, 2010)

So lord sugar finally realise Stuart 'the brand brags' was full of poo ! 

Go Stella & Chris


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 15, 2010)

Think the best 2 have been picked out of the bunch.  I think Stella will go onto win


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2010)

Yup said that earlier stella to win cmon, 
x


----------



## HelenP (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, Stella's got it in the bag, I think.

xx


----------



## katie (Dec 15, 2010)

Yep my prediction is Stella


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 16, 2010)

Ah! But can she kick off the 'corporate' tag that keeps getting pinned on her?

The only problem with the final on Sunday (it's on Sunday, guys, not next wednesday) is that we have to put up with the idiots who were kicked out before. 

It'll be interesting to see the team picking process though and who gets left till last!


----------



## newbs (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm not sure who will win out of those two but definitely think the right two are in the final, although it could've been different if he'd got rid of Stuart last week and kept Liz in.  Sunday should be interesting.


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2010)

hope u all watching bbc1 why lord sugar fired the past contestants been very good


----------



## margie (Dec 17, 2010)

I had it on in the background. 

The whole things about Chris and the 20% of everything deal being shrewd - I am not convinced - if they had lost he would have been slated - and I don't think that he really meant to do it - as if he had he would have been able to explain the rationale behind it to Joannna and Jamie.


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2010)

*the final*

dont forget the final is on NOW


----------



## shiv (Dec 19, 2010)

Got it coming at me live from iPlayer!

I definitely think Stella will win!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope stella wins


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hope stella wins



Here Here


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 19, 2010)

Which drink would you go for?


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2010)

The prism was my preferred drink

im pleased Stella won though x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 19, 2010)

Steffie said:


> The prism was my preferred drink
> 
> im pleased Stella won though x



She has done very well for herself but not sure about her hair tonight though


----------



## Steff (Dec 19, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> She has done very well for herself but not sure about her hair tonight though



pmsl She i turned to o/h and commented about her hair, just looks to fake x


----------

